# MR LOWRIDER305



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Here gose nothin....I had a few cars never finshin tham...Dident take my time an just ending up brakeing tham...WRY????? dident have patenit...So here we go


Some of the past ride...I still go this 60 impala




























R.I.P.






















SOLD THIS CHEVY 1500

*********** WISH I NEVER DID ***********

truck, trailer + the jet sea














































R.I.P.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Lately I been waiting to build these again plus I seen some ppl(p-Iceman-sam)that I know builds so it realy pushed me to start building again...

Today I pulld this out from under my bed :happysad:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

lol looks more like a funeral procession than cars.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 16 2010, 07:44 PM~16311264
> *lol looks more like a funeral procession than cars.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: it's a new year going to bring tham back from the dead :biggrin: I realy wann get a crown vic again & a 1500 pickup


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

the crown vic was reissued recently so you wont have a problem snapping up one out of ebay, the truck on the other hand youll probably have to hit up model shows or watch ebay.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 16 2010, 07:53 PM~16311321
> *the crown vic was reissued recently so you wont have a problem snapping up one out of ebay, the truck on the other hand youll probably have to hit up model shows or watch ebay.
> *


Thankz alot man...damn I hope someone on here has a crownvic 4 sale....I bought the truck for 15bucks at a old car show hangout....Im going there maybe next week to see what I find?????

thankz again


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 16 2010, 06:16 PM~16311090
> *Lately I been waiting to build these again plus I seen some ppl(p-Iceman-sam)that I know builds so it realy pushed me to start building again...
> 
> Today I pulld this out from under my bed  :happysad:
> ...


hey homie glad i could get ya back into it hey just take ya time i been there wit the breakin them


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Jan 17 2010, 12:36 AM~16313309
> *hey homie glad i could get ya back into it hey just take ya time i been there wit the breakin them
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Cant wait to see what you do with that '60.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 17 2010, 02:02 AM~16314003
> *Cant wait to see what you do with that '60.
> *


Thankz man....I need to remove the paint....I readed on here brake fluid is the best thing to do over night....I gott go buy some


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 17 2010, 09:46 AM~16315792
> *Thankz man....I need to remove the paint....I readed on here  brake fluid is the best thing to do over night....I gott go buy some
> *


LOL :roflmao: :biggrin: 

NICE COLOR ON THE 60 ,,,ill have to give u a few pointer though to get u TTT lol use the purple brake fluid and make sure u wash it really good afterwards or your paint will lift , primer your cars b 4 paint and wetsand them for a better finish ant use colors thatl make the interior pop .....coming out nice though man  im sure yull get good at it in time :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 17 2010, 01:06 PM~16315895
> *LOL :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> 
> NICE COLOR ON THE 60 ,,,ill have to give u a few pointer though to get u TTT lol use the purple brake fluid and make sure u wash it really good afterwards or your paint will lift , primer your cars b 4 paint and wetsand them for a better finish ant use colors thatl make the interior pop .....coming out nice though man    im sure yull get good at it in time  :cheesy:
> *


Thankz homie


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

1 primer. 2 wetsand. 3 paint. 4 clear.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jan 17 2010, 06:31 PM~16319188
> *1 primer. 2 wetsand. 3 paint. 4 clear.
> *



 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jan 17 2010, 09:31 PM~16319188
> *1 primer. 2 wetsand. 3 paint. 4 clear.
> *


Thankz alot


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*I havent workd on my 60's but I pickd up a 86 monte carlo ss.....Im not the best builder on here but w.e.....I shaved the doors on it*



































just seeing how it would look


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Painted the monte


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

more to come.....


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 26 2010, 09:22 AM~16415674
> *I havent workd on my 60's but I pickd up a  86 monte carlo ss.....Im not the best builder on here but w.e.....I shaved the doors on it
> 
> 
> ...



Builds are lookin good :thumbsup: . Don't worry about beening the best just keep building and you can only become better


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thankz


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin: LET ME GET THAT 60 :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

rides looking good homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+Jan 26 2010, 08:17 PM~16419902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankz


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

sup fool lookin good lookin good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 27 2010, 01:16 AM~16424370
> *sup fool lookin good lookin good
> *


*Dowg were you been!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I calld you on new years to tell you HAPPY NEW YEAR but your phone was acting homie....everything good...My number the same*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thankz man


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I been doing alot of reading(looking at pics also) on here learning alot of shit...I got more than 6 models I wann build real bad now....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Best way is too jump in and go for it homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 30 2010, 12:44 AM~16457128
> *Best way is too jump in and go for it homie
> *


Thankz....I just got done checkin out your builds damn you build some nice shit


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I bought 2 rides today at the hobbyshop!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

got this ram for free today also from a friend......Im going to use it for parts


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jan 30 2010, 10:57 PM~16463604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

what you guys think


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thankz homie


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 3 2010, 10:01 PM~16506520
> *what you guys think
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

rides are coming along nicely.......good job homie


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 3 2010, 10:01 PM~16506520
> *what you guys think
> 
> 
> ...


nice rims ,that was a good hookup!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Feb 4 2010, 10:54 PM~16515620-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya man that ram..I took the wheels,tv,bass


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I like Model Car Dioramas so I opend a lil shop today...Im going to have a biger shop later....


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 8 2010, 02:40 PM~16550676
> *I like Model Car Dioramas so I opend a lil shop today...Im going to have a biger shop later....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

THAT LOOKS GOOD !!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thankz


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 8 2010, 02:40 PM~16550676
> *I like Model Car Dioramas so I opend a lil shop today...Im going to have a biger shop later....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 9 2010, 12:16 AM~16554535
> *
> *


Thankz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Im going to buy this bad boy vary soon...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 9 2010, 10:04 PM~16567878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

i used to have that silverado/wave runner, the jet ski broke and so did the trailer and i tore the truck apart to bag it, but never got around to it, so there it sits in pieces.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 9 2010, 08:46 PM~16567546
> *Im going to buy this bad boy vary soon...
> 
> 
> ...




Awwwww shit! Then you gonna REALLY get down!!! I like the way that SS is sittin'...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thankz homies......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I did alot of mokeup tonight & i had alot of cutting to do....











everything was going good intel I cut myself....but im ok


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bagds10+Feb 10 2010, 01:07 AM~16567934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Thankz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I cuttttt the shit out of it to sitt how i wanted it to layyy


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good so far... gotta be carefull with those blades i get little cuts every now and then but when i was 12 i cut my wrist open pretty bad came close to a vein


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

if you dont cut yourself during your model build than youre not doing something right.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Feb 10 2010, 02:30 AM~16568931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD BRO! I'M NOT INTO DONKS BUT I LIKE THEM WHEN THE WHEELS ARE TUCKED LIKE THAT.


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

nice cutting ...expept the hand :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I dont think ill be realyy be building anything on big wheels if there not tuckin....my cutting skills ant all that but fuck it lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I painted the ss today but Im going to repaint it over


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

The car had some spots that were the paint was vary lighter than the rest of the car....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

moved to a bigger shop today :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 10 2010, 09:58 AM~16571445
> *moved to a bigger shop today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


good job homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Feb 10 2010, 08:18 PM~16575221
> *good job homie
> *


Thankz man


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*I found out why my paint job got fuckd up.....I painted it in the cold...Thankz danny for the info*


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 10 2010, 09:58 AM~16571445
> *moved to a bigger shop today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT A TRAILER FOR MY 64  DONT HAVE A CAMERA SO NO PIX AT THE MOMENT, NICE JOB


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Feb 11 2010, 01:25 AM~16578917
> *I GOT A TRAILER FOR MY 64  DONT HAVE A CAMERA SO NO PIX AT THE MOMENT, NICE JOB
> *


Whats up homie....thankz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

The ss got sent out to the muffler shop :biggrin: im workin on a new ride...











mokein some shit up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 11 2010, 11:15 PM~16588012
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I dident like how my 1500 came out so i sanded it down than reprimer it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

repainted the truck..looks way better now


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

That trucks lookin' CHUNKY 305!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 14 2010, 01:36 AM~16606245
> *That trucks lookin' CHUNKY 305!!!
> *


thankz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Just mockin up the motor for the ss...Im tryin to add more 
detals in my builds now


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I repainted the ss yesterday & it came out good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD BRO! :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thankz alot guys


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Im workin on a new shop...post pics in a lil


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Im still not done with it.....


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 16 2010, 07:19 AM~16627007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: IM LOVING THE WAY YOU WENT WITH THE MONTE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Feb 16 2010, 05:42 PM~16630365
> *:wow: IM LOVING THE WAY YOU WENT WITH THE MONTE
> *


Thankz homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

There you go ML305! Open that bay door up! :cheesy: Good to see you usin' household items to get the shop goin'! By any means necessary right?  Turn the fan on homie, we wanna see you make it to your next build! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 16 2010, 03:23 PM~16631305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Open one a them windows too! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 16 2010, 07:27 PM~16631353
> *Open one a them windows too! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thankz homie...ya Im going to add more stuff


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I dident paint one side of the shop...paint it tommor


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

WHAT COLOR DID U USE ON THAT MONTE


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

da shop is looking good homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Feb 16 2010, 09:09 PM~16632413
> *WHAT COLOR DID U USE ON THAT MONTE
> *


it's just spry paint from walmart...krylon gloss blue ocean breeze


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Feb 16 2010, 10:44 PM~16633619
> *da shop is looking good homie
> *


Thankz homie


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 16 2010, 09:01 PM~16634900
> *it's just spry paint from walmart...krylon gloss blue ocean breeze
> *


WELL I USE SHIT LIKE THAT TOO, NICE I LIKE IT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ok kool


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 12 2010, 12:02 AM~16590360
> *I dident like how my 1500 came out so i sanded it down than reprimer it
> 
> 
> ...



fucking a now that i recall i remember having a monster truck like that when i was waaaaaaaay younger , crzy how sometimes pics make u remember shit ...yure getting better man  lil by lil


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 17 2010, 12:44 AM~16635516
> *fucking a now that i recall i remember having a monster truck like that when i was waaaaaaaay younger , crzy how sometimes pics make u remember shit ...yure getting better man   lil by lil
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 17 2010, 01:17 AM~16631242
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HOMIE 
Dont spray inside the house with a can ...  

you will ruin your interior
and your wife will kill you ......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 17 2010, 06:26 AM~16638002
> *HOMIE
> Dont spray inside the house with a can ...
> 
> ...


naw im not inside the house homie...thats my back porch


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 17 2010, 10:30 AM~16639629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT A DODGE STEERING WHEEL??


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 17 2010, 09:32 AM~16639638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94+Feb 17 2010, 03:32 PM~16640631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thankz


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 17 2010, 07:56 PM~16645000
> *yes it is
> *


 :biggrin: NICE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I got some new parts that came to the shop..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

going to the junkyard now :happysad:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

The 59 is going to be a lowrider on 13s so dont tripp


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 17 2010, 11:12 PM~16648024
> *The 59 is going to be a lowrider on 13s so dont tripp
> *


its a 60 by the way  is that as low as it will go in back?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 18 2010, 02:34 AM~16648289
> *its a 60 by the way   is that as low as it will go in back?
> *


oh shit thankz....no it will tuck all he way


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

WORKS LOOKING GOOD BRO. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thankz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

tongit i workd on the shop


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

shop close for today


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

lookz nice keep it up.............whats the best shop to buy all the paint and acc to start this hobbie?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Feb 19 2010, 02:23 AM~16658258
> *lookz nice keep it up.............whats the best shop to buy all the paint and acc to start this hobbie?
> *


Thankz
*warrick hobbies*
7676 Peters Road Plantation 
Telephone: 954-42-HOBBY (954-424-6229)


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

They also have a website but shit they have everthing at there store...models kits,paint,airbrush guns,dremel,ect..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I wanted to build a shop truck so I stared workin on the 1500...Im going to buy a _______________ :biggrin: and customize it to a lifted truck so now the 1500 going to be bodydropp,4link on 4's.......tell me what yall think


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE...KEEP UP THA GOOD WORK... uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

pickd up some new shit!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 19 2010, 05:58 AM~16659303
> *LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE...KEEP UP THA GOOD WORK... uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thankz alot homie...you have some nice builds yourself


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Keep up the good work 305!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 19 2010, 04:31 PM~16662891
> * Keep up the good work 305!
> *


Thankz homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 19 2010, 07:46 PM~16664537
> *
> 
> 
> ...



***** come thru and ill show u how not to use a chain saw :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 19 2010, 04:24 PM~16665014
> ****** come thru and ill show u how not to use a chain saw :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 19 2010, 08:24 PM~16665014
> ****** come thru and ill show u how not to use a chain saw :biggrin:
> *


lol man at first i was usein a blade to cut the bed thats why its a chopd like that



Thankz again for tham kits


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

did this today...frame almost done(my first time doing one) jsus needs bodywork ect...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Keep up the good work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 20 2010, 09:39 AM~16669085
> *Keep up the good work bro :thumbsup:
> *


3XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thankz homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I got some new pics to post in a few...frame is painted...I did all the body work...its all primer now....WATTS CUSTOMS DOING THE DAME THING 




















LOL


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looking good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

The shop is all painted.......I see were I went wrong with the truck frame all ready.....I might just fix it?????shit its not that bad for my first frame


----------



## $woop (Feb 20, 2010)

what u gonna do to cover tha hole?

bed cover?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $woop_@Feb 20 2010, 09:42 PM~16673006
> *what u gonna do to cover tha hole?
> 
> bed cover?
> *


not sure yet


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

been busy at the shop......

The 94 ss is almost done 











just a lil something I fab up....not done yet


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I got some new jobs on the way to the shop..... :biggrin: gott pay the bills


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 21 2010, 01:17 PM~16677537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the frame for the explorer


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 20 2010, 08:28 PM~16674163
> *I got some new jobs on the way to the shop..... :biggrin: gott pay the bills
> 
> 
> ...



where did you get that supra?????? i been looking for another one! :banghead: thats a bad sup


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 21 2010, 10:32 PM~16681596
> *the frame for the explorer
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Feb 21 2010, 08:58 PM~16682868
> *where did you get that supra??????  i been looking for another one!  :banghead:  thats a bad sup
> *


really


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222+Feb 21 2010, 11:58 PM~16682868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My homie "dade couny" hookd me up with all 4 kits....lets just say his shop is all bookd(20 plus model kits)for the rest of the year so he send me some customers :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

old school vs new school








my girlfriend got me this for a $1 at a yard sale one she was out with her mom yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I have to smooth out thr frame....I shaved the doors & the roof bodyline now just mock up some stuff...


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

keep`em coming :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that explorer is gonna look good on those wheels and nice score on the garage sale find my chick brings em home to me from garage sales sometimes lol


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 22 2010, 08:24 PM~16693514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie,i like da wheels


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thankz guys


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

mocking up


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 22 2010, 11:21 PM~16694494
> *mocking up
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing with switches & 13s?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Feb 23 2010, 08:18 AM~16697783
> *Nothing with switches & 13s?
> *


ya vary soon


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 23 2010, 08:37 AM~16697823
> *:wow:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I got some updates to post nothin to crazy


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 24 2010, 07:14 PM~16714803
> *I got some updates to post nothin to crazy
> *


 :0 ...post up!


----------



## IllTemperedRidez (Feb 23, 2010)

sweet stuff man they look awesome


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thankz homies


here's the pics..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I got alot more to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 24 2010, 08:12 PM~16717079
> *Thankz homies
> here's the pics..
> 
> ...



Looks like the shop is takin in some cheddar now huh? :cheesy: Got the sign up now lookin' smooth. Keep it comin' 305!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 25 2010, 12:24 AM~16717243
> *Looks like the shop is takin in some cheddar now huh?  :cheesy:  Got the sign up now lookin' smooth. Keep it comin' 305!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Im done with the shop truck


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I fuckd up here in there but Im geting there....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ok here's whats new at the shop...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

rides looking good bro


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 25 2010, 03:32 PM~16722859
> *rides looking good bro
> *


Thankz alot homie!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Hard work pays off :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

All primed down now....still got more work to do


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

just gott painting the hood for the expl......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 27 2010, 08:30 PM~16744122
> *just gott painting the hood for the expl......
> 
> 
> ...


All my other models were just painted & never cleard but I just got done spray a clear coat on the hood of the expl an that bitch looks good so I might just redo my other 2 cars...the shop truck might get choppd up :biggrin: I hate long bed trucks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 27 2010, 09:26 PM~16744586
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


whats good homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

all painted now


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

nomore longbed 1500


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

the explorer looks cool i neada get me one of them...
i dont know if you are going for a true short bed but if so u nead to cut some out behind the wheels to


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 27 2010, 11:50 PM~16745674
> *the explorer looks cool i neada get me one of them...
> i dont know if you are going for a true short bed but if so u nead to cut some out behind the wheels to
> *


Ok thankz alot....I was thinkin that but i was not sure


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea fords have all the length in front but chevy has is evened out between the 2


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

kykustoms

I havent seen any other explorer models on here...I dont know were my boy even got that model from???Ill ask him were he got it from


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 27 2010, 11:55 PM~16745722
> *yea fords have all the length in front but chevy has is evened out between the 2
> *


ok thankz


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i had one of those explorers years ago but it didnt make it lol i still see parts of it when goin threw my boxes sometimes lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

explorer lookn good bro, I got one that I hope to build sometyme in the future :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn you both have alot of trucks


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 27 2010, 10:48 PM~16745648
> *nomore longbed 1500
> 
> 
> ...


Needs some daytons


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Feb 28 2010, 06:52 PM~16751393
> *Needs some daytons
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 27 2010, 09:19 PM~16746441
> *damn you both have alot of trucks
> *


About half of wat i got is trucks lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## IllTemperedRidez (Feb 23, 2010)

sweet builds you got some talent!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IllTemperedRidez_@Mar 1 2010, 08:48 PM~16763783
> *sweet builds you got some talent!!!!
> *


Thankz alot homie....I have alot more to learn


----------



## IllTemperedRidez (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 1 2010, 05:56 PM~16763887
> *Thankz alot homie....I have alot more to learn
> *


you and me both lol im attempting my first ever full out mini truck project


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IllTemperedRidez_@Mar 1 2010, 09:01 PM~16763967
> *you and me both lol im attempting my first ever full out mini truck project
> *


Thats whats up


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 1 2010, 04:47 PM~16763761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shortbox lookin good bro, is it gonna b a unibody???? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 1 2010, 10:35 PM~16765144
> *Shortbox lookin good bro, is it gonna b a unibody???? :biggrin:
> *


unibody?????


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 1 2010, 07:02 PM~16765527
> *unibody?????
> *


Where theres no gap between the bed and cab. All is one piece. The black toyota I have in the first few pages of my thread is one


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 1 2010, 11:17 PM~16765697
> *Where theres no gap between the bed and cab. All is one piece. The black toyota I have in the first few pages of my thread is one
> *


oh ok shit I love that look but never knew what it was calld lol..ya man it's going to be a unibody


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

the shortbed is lookin good are you gonna repaint it the same color?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 1 2010, 07:21 PM~16765764
> *oh ok shit I love that look but never knew what it was calld lol..ya man it's going to be a unibody
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

you got any jada cars youwanna get rid of?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 1 2010, 11:37 PM~16765953
> *the shortbed is lookin good are you gonna repaint it the same color?
> *


not sure yet


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

The 1500 needs alot of work....I lose the bodylines on the bed so i might shave tham all off????Im going to repaint the truck over blue again but im going to try & do something I never did before :biggrin:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

..
NICE SHOP!


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Mar 2 2010, 05:18 PM~16773327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I was workin on my expo than I wanted to try something new....The paint was ok but I realy wanted to get down so here's what I did








































I spryd the truck...let it dry...than everthing got fuckd one I went to go an pull the tap off


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey 305, we all learn from our mistakes bro. Thats how we get better. Your doin' good tho'. Keep it up and if you got any questions, just ask. We got you...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 3 2010, 08:32 PM~16790012
> *Hey 305, we all learn from our mistakes bro. Thats how we get better. Your doin' good tho'. Keep it up and if you got any questions, just ask. We got you...
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thankz any tips homies?????


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

how long u let the paint dry for bro?? Depending on wat type it is it mite take longer to dry than others


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah, send it to me. :biggrin: j/k man. Try scuffing or sanding the paint before you spray the next color. Can't tell exactly what the problem was from the pics. Was it lifting the paint or what?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn sucx about the paint was a cool idea


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

My motivation for the expo


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger+Mar 4 2010, 12:43 AM~16790211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thankz alot.....I see what I did now


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I all ready used a lil of paint thinner so ill start over tommor morning


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i always take my tape off when its wet it has less edge lifting since its not bonded with the paint thats on the tape


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 4 2010, 12:54 AM~16790425
> *i always take my tape off when its wet it has less edge lifting since its not bonded with the paint thats on the tape
> *


so after you spry it you pull the tap off???


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats what i do...some peope may dissagree with it but ive had more luck this way


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

when i spray, i try not to spray too much over the edge of the tape...so it dont give ya a thick cover to pull from.. and i usually wait at least a day before i pull it off.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Ok thanks homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

See bro. Never be afraid to ask. We're all in this together man.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 4 2010, 01:10 AM~16790660
> *See bro. Never be afraid to ask. We're all in this together man.
> *


Thankz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I repaint the expo & workd on 1500 a lil today


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

you should fill in all the body lines since u got it in it on the bed at top it would be easier than trying to get the line right again


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 4 2010, 11:13 PM~16799924
> *you should fill in all the body lines since u got it in it on the bed at top it would be easier than trying to get the line right again
> *


Ok thankz....I was thinkin about early today one I was workin on my real car lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I got something Im workin on but I cant post it yet...its for a local build off


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

update on the expo...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thankz homies for the tips again....


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Graphics definately came out better. Now u jus need to wet sand it and smooth it out :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 10 2010, 12:27 AM~16845220
> *Graphics definately came out better. Now u jus need to wet sand it and smooth it out  :biggrin:
> *


ya Thankz alot....the expo been sanded soo many time thats why its all ruff....what size paper should I use?????


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 9 2010, 08:45 PM~16845457
> *ya Thankz alot....the expo been sanded soo many time thats why its all ruff....what size paper should I use?????
> *


For sanded paint that u want to keep, i use a high grit polishing kit, like 4000-12000, for what i can c from the pics id use like 1500 or 2000


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 10 2010, 12:53 AM~16845563
> *For sanded paint that u want to keep, i use a high grit polishing kit, like 4000-12000, for what i can c from the pics id use like 1500 or 2000
> *


OK THANKZ


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 04:28 AM~16818121
> *:happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


Update :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 9 2010, 09:59 PM~16846394
> *Update  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

elco looks good the explorer garphix came out alot better but damn that thing is ruff...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger+Mar 10 2010, 02:25 PM~16850181-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankz....The expo needs alot of TLC


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I was workin on this for a buildoff but I ended up not even going to the build off(family stuff came up)so it was on gold 13's with a 2pump 4 batterie setup but I took everything off....I like how it looks with the wheels that cam with it way better so fuck it


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good...it looks like the front tires are bigger...maby u put em on the wrong end? i could be wrong but it looks like it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 14 2010, 09:53 AM~16885572
> *looks good...it looks like the front tires are bigger...maby u put em on the wrong end? i could be wrong but it looks like it
> *


Thankz alot home...there on rite I just tuckd the rear a lil


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I got the 1500 all sanded down/smooth out now just primer n paint









The expo is geting fully done now.....


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

you should shave the body lines on the cab and the rest of the top line on the bed to make it even


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 17 2010, 01:13 AM~16913299
> *you should shave the body lines on the cab and the rest of the top line on the bed to make it even
> *


THANKZ I WILL


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

1500 looking good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Mar 17 2010, 03:29 AM~16913949
> *1500 looking good
> *


Thankz homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*kykustoms thankz * :biggrin: after i took this pic i took care of the top of the bed


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

looking good thats a lot of bondo, happy sanding.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

X2 no kiddin! ever heard that less is more? 

lol..take your time with it, no rush job ive ever seen was worth a damn in my book. Take your time and enjoy the build for what it is.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

damn thats a ton of filler right there. just take your time bro. itll come to you.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

lol Thankz....ya I got a lil crazy with the putty...ya im takein my time now for sure


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i just use what i need to, not the whole container! and nowadays i dont even use putty..that shit takes too long to dry! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 19 2010, 12:17 AM~16932795
> *i just use what i need to, not the whole container!  and nowadays i dont even use putty..that shit takes too long to dry! :0  :biggrin:
> *


ya for the most part i use just what i need....what do you use bondo????


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Try using glue and kicker to fill in the gaps, wont shrink like bondo will over tyme. U can sand the glue and then u a small amount of bondo to fill pin holes


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 19 2010, 12:58 AM~16933288
> *Try using glue and kicker to fill in the gaps, wont shrink like bondo will over tyme. U can sand the glue and then u a small amount of bondo to fill pin holes
> *


whats kicker


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I workd on the 1500 today alot of sanding......


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 19 2010, 03:20 AM~16934755
> *whats kicker
> *


also called accelorator, it sets CA glue instantly :biggrin:, comes in like a small spray bottle


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thankz


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

all saned down......






























still not done.....


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

looking way better bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 21 2010, 11:33 PM~16956372
> *looking way better bro  :thumbsup:
> *


Thankz alot


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks alot better are you gonna rescribe the door lines?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 22 2010, 12:53 AM~16957422
> *looks alot better are you gonna rescribe the door lines?
> *


thankz..ya


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I primer her today n after that had just a lil more sanding to do....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 30 2010, 12:57 PM~17045065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice wheels


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Mar 30 2010, 07:10 PM~17046778
> *nice wheels
> *


 :biggrin: THANKZ...ALL THESE CARS ARE PACKD UP....


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

where you been? why are they packed up?


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 30 2010, 08:43 PM~17356124
> *where you been? why are they packed up?
> *


x2


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Im good everyone...We moved into a new place in my room a lil tightt...they was to open my room up so that I can have more space but they still dident...


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

huh idu oh well fukit .wuts good .sak pase. ***** holla im gettin my mojo back .and u kno wut dat shit means .now wut u gonna do :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Where you been foo! :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 10 2010, 10:44 PM~17448212
> *Where you been foo! :biggrin:
> *


work and a playstation 3 lmao naw rilly ive been dumping the money that id normaly dump into the hobby into building a 350 for my 1:1 4 bolt main :biggrin: so im gettin the money up to get h/p shit for a prety much stock block but the valv train gettin beefed ,da heads are ported im trying to find an intake for 87 to 95 350
but im takin a break from that bullshit :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

hey mr lowrider. are you going to carwars this sunday


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@May 11 2010, 11:23 PM~17460291
> *hey mr lowrider. are you going to carwars this sunday
> *



where


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 11 2010, 11:32 PM~17462398
> *where
> *


seminole hard rock cafe


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@May 12 2010, 10:19 AM~17463860
> *seminole hard rock cafe
> *


off 441 ??????? and griffen


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 10 2010, 08:21 PM~17446640
> *huh idu oh well fukit .wuts good .sak pase. ***** holla im gettin my mojo back .and u kno wut dat shit means .now wut u gonna do  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Ill call you tommor


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@May 11 2010, 11:23 PM~17460291
> *hey mr lowrider. are you going to carwars this sunday
> *


naw I gott work


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Ill be back vary soon...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 23 2010, 06:59 PM~17870116
> *Ill be back vary soon...
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Need to build ya' self a BOWTIE SOUTH shop 305!!! :wow: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 23 2010, 10:00 PM~17870138
> *:wow: Need to build ya' self a BOWTIE SOUTH shop 305!!! :wow:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Im back :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

What's going on to all you builders out there...I been busy with a lot of stuff been waiting to build for a long time now so Im back...This time for real


I sand this bad boy down but not going to paint it yet cuz its been cold so waiting for it to be warm up...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Im going to start fresh...Im going to do 2 rebuild up's


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

welcome back homie.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I was all in your flicker.. nice cars man.. you been busy..
do your thang bro..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Last nite 









Today after work


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 20 2010, 10:04 PM~19380032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


itz looking good boy..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

That's all for tonight...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Dec 21 2010, 12:10 AM~19380102
> *itz looking good boy..
> *


Thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 21 2010, 01:44 AM~19381967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 20 2010, 11:01 PM~19379989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what kit is this?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+Dec 25 2010, 08:56 PM~19419798-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


58 or 59


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 25 2010, 07:08 PM~19420100
> *what kit is this?
> *


its an AMT 58


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 27 2010, 05:04 PM~19432080
> *its an AMT 58
> *


Thanks for the info


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 21 2010, 12:01 AM~19379989
> *Last nite
> 
> 
> ...


work on my 58 today :biggrin: 









repainted it black...primer the body


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I got some updates to post later :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Im not building this one as a lowrider


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

58's looking good. those wheels are HUGE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 11 2011, 01:54 PM~19565963
> *58's looking good.  those wheels are HUGE  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I like how these wheel look so no lowrider for this one also 








I had this kit for a long time now...I for got how this happened but im going to save it


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like the wheels on the 60 but the wheels on the 58 are too big imo but if you like it then go with it lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 11 2011, 05:42 PM~19567626
> *i like the wheels on the 60 but the wheels on the 58 are too big imo but if you like it then go with it lol
> *


Thanks man...I don't have to much wheels to pick from so they look the best for the 58


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

kykustoms

Here's all that i have


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' good up in here man!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 11 2011, 06:55 PM~19568289
> *Lookin' good up in here man!!
> *


Thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I'M NOT THE BEST LIKE ALOT OF YOU GUYS ON HERE BUT IM LEARNING :biggrin: 









I got to cover up in between the wheels....


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 12 2011, 10:21 PM~19580808
> *I'M NOT THE BEST LIKE ALOT OF YOU GUYS ON HERE BUT IM LEARNING  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


it looks good man...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Jan 13 2011, 12:34 AM~19581045
> *it looks good man...
> *


Thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

updates on the 58...I painted the hood & doors...I only cleared the hood but for some reason the hood got fuckd up but it will be fix...


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

sup homie. i didn't know you did models too. keep at it mayne


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jan 16 2011, 10:57 PM~19614885
> *sup homie. i didn't know you did models too. keep at it mayne
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 16 2011, 05:44 PM~19614212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You got some nice builds bro, but I have to tell you, that 58 doesnt look good on donk rims, Im just being honest here, its your build and if you like it then thats all that matters.... If you are short on some rims for this one, Ill look in my wheel stash and see if I have anything that would look better on there.... 
Im not tellin you how to build it, and it does look good, just tryin to help out, ya know


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 17 2011, 02:14 AM~19616975
> *You got some nice builds bro, but I have to tell you, that 58 doesnt look good on donk rims, Im just being honest here, its your build and if you like it then thats all that matters.... If you are short on some rims for this one, Ill look in my wheel stash and see if I have anything that would look better on there....
> Im not tellin you how to build it, and it does look good, just tryin to help out, ya know
> *


Thanks man...Im not going for the donk look to tell you the truth im going for the lowrod look thats why the wheels tuck


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Today I did some work on my 60...I been looking at alot of other builders work on here seen some stuff I like so i said fuck it ill build the 60 into a lowrider


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I got the car already painted red...I was not feeling this color(shade)of red so I repainted it today not the body tho ...I later said fuck it let me build this into a lowrider so I did some fabing


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm going to be makein a trip to the hobby store to pickup a few things...I also got a kit I wanted since lats year but there hard to find or nobody wants to give them up but today I cam across a deal so I ant saying what it is cuz I dont want to get badluck on this badboy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks to darkside customs & dig_derange for giveing me your input's on the 58


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

out of the wheels you showed i think the pair on the left would look better they are still big but not 30s so it would give more of a lowrod look


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 17 2011, 11:10 PM~19626750
> *out of the wheels you showed i think the pair on the left would look better they are still big but not 30s so it would give more of a lowrod look
> *


x2 bro..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 18 2011, 02:10 AM~19626750
> *out of the wheels you showed i think the pair on the left would look better they are still big but not 30s so it would give more of a lowrod look
> *


Thanks for the input homie...I already fabed up everything tho


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I went to the hobby shop today to buy some stuff that I needed...I was hopein to find a vw bug for my girlfriend cuz she want's to build one but I didn't buy any kits tho...Next time tho :biggrin: Still working on the 60 & 58


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

here's what I got homies


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 19 2011, 05:50 AM~19637200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can't go wrong with a 3 wheelin impala.. looking good bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 17 2011, 09:46 AM~19619609
> *Thanks man...Im not going for the donk look to tell you the truth im going for the lowrod look thats why the wheels tuck
> *


If you are going for that low rod look, even if those wheels are tucked in, they are still too big...just my .02


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange+Jan 19 2011, 12:36 PM~19638307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Its all good homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

my work shop










going to rebuild this ss


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Just seeing how everything looks...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 23 2011, 09:47 PM~19679501
> *
> 
> 
> ...




That SS look CHUNKY 305!!! :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 20 2010, 11:44 PM~19381967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like that wont to c wat u can do whit that bitch


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 26 2011, 11:41 PM~19707796
> *That SS look CHUNKY 305!!! :wow:  :wow:  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 27 2011, 04:22 AM~19710565
> *like that wont to c wat u can do whit that bitch
> *


nothing...its going to a new owner


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

bad ass ss love the wheels


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 28 2011, 07:16 PM~19724497
> *bad ass ss love the wheels
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 29 2011, 09:15 PM~19733707
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jan 30 2011, 12:29 AM~19733831
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks HOMIE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

painted the hood and trunk












I saw a few ppl tape up there stuff n paint what they want...this was my first try :angry: I already fixed it tho


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

not sure about them guts


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 31 2011, 06:27 PM~19747634
> *not sure about them guts
> *


I wanted white but after I fuckd up with the tape job I said no more white


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 31 2011, 03:27 PM~19747634
> *not sure about them guts
> *


X2


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*I just wanted to tell everyone thanks for the comments...I checked out everyone's work for the past few night's & you guys building some raww as shit...Im still new to all this but im learning...My 58 & 60 were all out of the top of my head I dent look at any pics on here to see what I really wanted to do but Im happy with them...I was not feeling the high 3 for the 60 cuz its a 60.Anyways Ill post more pics later *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I gotta fix around the driver window


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I bought something new today :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I put the 58 and 60 away cuz I was not happy cuz I lost alot of the parts for them but I have a big bag with alot of parts but str8up I just want start with a kit thats new in the box with everything...This my first 64 And there will be alot more to come...I been looking at my homie Jayson(PINK86REGAL)work for along time now and last nite I just told myself I gotta step my game up :biggrin: 

My 64 build up...I stated working on her today
















primer








painted...no clear yet


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 6 2011, 04:17 PM~19802403
> *I put the 58 and 60 away cuz I was not happy cuz I lost alot of the parts for them but I have a big bag with alot of parts but str8up I just want start with a kit thats new in the box with everything...This my first 64 And there will be alot more to come...I been looking at my homie Jayson(PINK86REGAL)work for along time now and last nite I just told myself I gotta step my game up  :biggrin:
> 
> My 64 build up...I stated working on her today
> ...


Thats a nice color choice bro .....................
keep us posted.





Reminds me of the "US Mint" '64. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 6 2011, 05:22 PM~19802452
> *Thats a nice color choice bro .....................
> keep us posted.
> Reminds me of the "US Mint" '64. :biggrin:
> ...


Thanks man...This one just going to be clean nothin crazy


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 6 2011, 04:26 PM~19802477
> *Thanks man...This one just going to be clean nothin crazy
> *


looks clean already !


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 6 2011, 06:24 PM~19802772
> *looks clean already !
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

She's all clear now


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

lookn good.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 7 2011, 02:04 AM~19805897
> *lookn good.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

You got it movin' along nicely up in here!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 8 2011, 02:22 PM~19819471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ohhhh nice... love that stance..


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 8 2011, 03:22 PM~19819471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Feb 8 2011, 06:06 PM~19819800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 8 2011, 02:22 PM~19819471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass homie.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Feb 9 2011, 01:33 AM~19823778
> *bad ass homie.
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks Im tryin


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Had a lil problem for some reason my white paint was laying down wrong


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Project make over...I'm getting way better at builds these models so I wanted to redo my elco but my girl wanted to help so She sanded it & primer it...I pained it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

My girl got me a early vday gife today


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 13 2011, 06:59 PM~19859754
> *My girl got me a early vday gife today
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 13 2011, 08:06 PM~19859811
> *NICE!!! :cheesy:
> *


Thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I already primer the chassis & painted it tonight...





















I always liked these customized semis...Here's what im going for...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

thats gonna be sick!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 14 2011, 02:42 AM~19863826
> *thats gonna be sick!
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks man...wish me luck


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin: I got her drop now... Sooo much more shit to come for this build 


































Going to drop the rear a lil more


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Going to drop the rear a lil more
[/quote]
lokking good... :cheesy: 
that model masters glue is the shit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> Going to drop the rear a lil more


lokking good... :cheesy: 
that model masters glue is the shit. :thumbsup:
[/quote]
yesssss sir!!!I was going to buy that zap(zip)glue but the guy at the hobby store told me masters is the best to use...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

now go on ebay an look fo som resin shit fo that big boy my *****....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I just wanted to say as of today at 1:11 AM I became a member of DRAG-LO CUSTOMS M.C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 14 2011, 10:52 PM~19872338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's gonna be crazy!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 15 2011, 08:10 PM~19878553
> *I just wanted to say as of today at 1:11 AM I became a member of DRAG-LO CUSTOMS M.C.C. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

I always liked these customized semis...Here's what im going for...








[/quote]
yo what was the name of that show that used to be on tv with all them bad ass rigs??? remember they used to hook up other people rigs ...kinda like pimp my ride


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> now go on ebay an look fo som resin shit fo that big boy my *****....


 :biggrin: Looking now 



> that's gonna be crazy!



 Thanks man



> :thumbsup:




 




> I always liked these customized semis...Here's what im going for...


yo what was the name of that show that used to be on tv with all them bad ass rigs??? remember they used to hook up other people rigs ...kinda like pimp my ride
[/quote]
Trick My Truck :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> :biggrin: Looking now
> Thanks man
> 
> yo what was the name of that show that used to be on tv with all them bad ass rigs??? remember they used to hook up other people rigs ...kinda like pimp my ride


Trick My Truck :biggrin:
[/quote]
was it?? after i had soome time to think about it now wasnt it called crome shop mafia?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I thing the name of the show was trick my truck but crome shop mafia was the shop that was doing the work


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

716 LAYIN LOW


Check out these guys work they build some fuckin sick 18 wheelers
http://www.youtube.com/user/mjrsold#p/u


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 15 2011, 08:38 PM~19878795
> *I thing the name of the show was trick my truck but crome shop mafia was the shop that was doing the work
> *


 :yes: :cheesy: get some great ideas prob...from them trucks..maybe google crome shop mafia or something...thats what im gonna do when i get my pete out to build..(someday)....loll... :happysad:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-CUSTOM-TURBO-WIN...=item3f075b4be9


http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-CUSTOM-LARGE-BUL...=item3f075b4bfe


http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-RF3-CUSTOM-REAR-...=item3f075b4d0f


http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-PETERBILT-SINGLE...=item588ca3de24


http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-RF4-CUSTOM-REAR-...=item588ca3de30

http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-CUSTOM-AIR-JAMME...=item3f075b5253


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 15 2011, 09:43 PM~19878838
> *:yes:  :cheesy:  get some great ideas prob...from them trucks..maybe google crome shop mafia or something...thats what im gonna do when i get my pete out to build..(someday)....loll... :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: I will homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 15 2011, 09:47 PM~19878888
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-CUSTOM-TURBO-WIN...=item3f075b4be9
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-CUSTOM-LARGE-BUL...=item3f075b4bfe
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-RF3-CUSTOM-REAR-...=item3f075b4d0f
> ...


Thanks for the link!!!!










I was going to try and build some of these but ill just buy them now


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Just got these today


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 01:28 AM~16818121
> *:happysad:
> 
> 
> ...



is it easy to extend the a-arms ? i ordered a kit today :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 13 2011, 03:59 PM~19859754
> *My girl got me a early vday gife today
> 
> 
> ...




NICE 305!!! Keep yo folks posted cuzin!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Feb 19 2011, 12:13 AM~19906248
> *is it easy to extend the a-arms ? i ordered a kit today  :biggrin:
> *


ya man...keep me updated


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 19 2011, 12:25 AM~19906386
> *NICE 305!!! Keep yo folks posted cuzin!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

i got this today. i was hoping to get a regal but my mom didnt want to take me to the hobby store


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Feb 19 2011, 06:24 PM~19910890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice keep me updated


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SS primer now


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

This part fuckd me up a lil but w.e. Im learning....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

"BABY BLUE'S " LOOKING GOOD!!


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

i gave this to my brother. but ima build a better one


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 21 2011, 12:56 AM~19920679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam builds are coming along :thumbsup: 
wat brand is that baby blue paint bro?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 15 2011, 10:24 PM~19879800
> *Thanks for the link!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


don't get in a bidding war on ebay. go straight to the source.
www.p&pvintagekits. i have a few of his things. very clean castings. that is not a link.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 21 2011, 11:48 AM~19922419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks alot man!!!!its 80% done


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Feb 21 2011, 02:30 PM~19923339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Feb 21 2011, 04:02 PM~19923915
> *dam builds are coming along :thumbsup:
> wat brand is that baby blue paint bro?
> *


it's "krylon blue ocean breeze" I bought it from walmart...its like $3.50 something like that plus taxs :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 21 2011, 04:44 PM~19924235
> *don't get in a bidding war on ebay. go straight to the source.
> www.p&pvintagekits. i have a few of his things. very clean castings. that is not a link.
> *


WOW THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 21 2011, 07:11 PM~19925753
> *it's "krylon blue ocean breeze" I bought it from walmart...its like $3.50 something like that plus taxs  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro I appreciate it!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Feb 21 2011, 08:57 PM~19926144
> *thanks bro I appreciate it!
> *


Anytime


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 21 2011, 07:28 PM~19927816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this :thumbsup: keep it up homie  



where did u get those rims at homie :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

done... :biggrin: Just gotta put the wiper blades m side mirror's


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 23 2011, 12:50 AM~19938394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks tight bro'. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 22 2011, 11:00 PM~19938459
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sick stance with them wheels


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Feb 22 2011, 01:05 PM~19932213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks alot


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Feb 23 2011, 01:55 AM~19938418
> *Looks tight bro'.  :thumbsup:
> *


  Thanks alot


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

My wifey took this pic of me painting :biggrin: 


















:happysad: NOT DONE YET...


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 22 2011, 10:50 PM~19938394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Feb 24 2011, 12:51 AM~19946379
> *looks good homie.
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

2 NEW RIDES IN THE SHOP...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 25 2011, 01:02 AM~19956032
> *2 NEW RIDES IN THE SHOP...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Opened my first door today...

























I got cut but got the fuckin job done :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

YOU SHOULD TRY OPENING DOORS WITH STRING DOGG IT'S FAST AND SAFER THEN THE EXACTO BLADE.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 26 2011, 05:17 PM~19967280
> *YOU SHOULD TRY OPENING DOORS WITH STRING DOGG IT'S FAST AND SAFER THEN THE EXACTO BLADE.
> *


MY HOMIE RICH TOLD ME BUT IT WAS NOT WORKING FOR ME


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Yo wats u or anyone know where i can find a big body.... Hit me up dawg...


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 26 2011, 01:48 PM~19967138
> *Opened my first door today...
> 
> 
> ...




man that looks like it would have stung for a bit.... try using the back of the blade and taking ya time.... be less likly to cut yaself....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 26 2011, 06:19 PM~19967525
> *Yo wats u or anyone know where i can find a big body.... Hit me up dawg...
> *


p.m. me on what you need..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Feb 27 2011, 12:04 AM~19969394
> *man that looks like it would have stung for a bit.... try using the back of the blade and taking ya time.... be less likly to cut yaself....
> *


ya man that shit did stung!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 26 2011, 09:31 PM~19969539
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this is fresh! diggin this donk i build donks too but dont know how to post pics :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soloist_@Feb 27 2011, 01:38 AM~19969957
> *this is fresh! diggin this donk i build donks too but dont know how to post pics :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 27 2011, 01:44 PM~19972353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gangsta !


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I got my rear tucking nasty


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 26 2011, 01:48 PM~19967138
> *Opened my first door today...
> 
> 
> ...


you should not build the 50 pick up send it to me lol great builds lowrider305


----------



## LowRider_Lincoln (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice progress with models, Keep up the good work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by candilove+Feb 28 2011, 06:05 AM~19978286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Thanks man im still new to the game


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 26 2011, 03:17 PM~19967280
> *YOU SHOULD TRY OPENING DOORS WITH STRING DOGG IT'S FAST AND SAFER THEN THE EXACTO BLADE.
> *


the last time he came by my house i told him to use that....is fast and safer i dont use blade for that


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 26 2011, 02:48 PM~19967138
> *Opened my first door today...
> 
> 
> ...


 I TOLD YOU THAT WAS GOING TO HPP TO YOU LMAO :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

HAHA..I TRYD THE STRING BUT IT WAS NOT CUTTING FOOL


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 27 2011, 11:44 AM~19972353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EMM GLASSHOUSE.. MY CHILDHOOD DREAM CAR..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 28 2011, 05:08 PM~19981492
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THERE WE GO..SHIT THAT WAS FAST YOU JUST GOT THAT!! NICE JOB :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 28 2011, 06:09 PM~19981499
> *THERE WE GO..SHIT THAT WAS FAST YOU JUST GOT THAT!! NICE JOB :cheesy:
> *


Thanks homie...Im not done with it yet


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

1976 donk....80% done


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 28 2011, 10:37 PM~19984998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE IT HOMIE LOOKING LIKE MIAMI CAR NOW......


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Feb 26 2011, 03:48 PM~19967138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is sick! Wheels/paint really set it off!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

not totally my thing, but still not bad lookin bro.


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 28 2011, 09:37 PM~19984998
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: now thats my kinda car! totaly fresh homie!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

87regal305

Thanks homie :biggrin: 


tunzafun

HAHA ya man I sure did...Thanks a lot  


SlammdSonoma

Thanks a lot fam :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soloist_@Mar 1 2011, 01:04 AM~19985299
> *:wow: now thats my kinda car! totaly fresh homie!
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I still have alot more work to do...


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 28 2011, 09:37 PM~19984998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work man car looks good


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

YOU STILL GOT MY TRUCK? :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 28 2011, 11:37 PM~19984998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by candilove+Mar 4 2011, 12:46 PM~20014069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 4 2011, 11:07 PM~20017795
> *YOU STILL GOT MY TRUCK?  :biggrin:
> *


ya


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

1986 ss :biggrin:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 9 2011, 10:39 PM~20055321
> *1986 ss :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING NICE NOW YOU TALKING ABOUT CAR LOL :roflmao:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

dats sum nice pieces u got there


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305+Mar 10 2011, 12:53 AM~20055462-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks homie...were you been


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

pickd up afew things today...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 11 2011, 09:06 PM~20071820
> *pickd up afew things today...
> 
> 
> ...


nice u gonna lay that truck on the ground?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 13 2011, 01:25 AM~20078618
> *nice u gonna lay that truck on the ground?
> *


Yes sir


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

THATS Y I KEEP ASKING YOU I NEED ONE FOR I CAN DO THIS ONE :twak: :rofl:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Mar 13 2011, 02:58 PM~20081170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I told you ill buy you one at the hobby store but you told me for get it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 13 2011, 10:52 PM~20085101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE LOOKING GOOD.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Mar 14 2011, 02:14 AM~20085688
> *NICE HOMIE LOOKING GOOD.... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man that means a lot comein from you cuz you a real good painter/fab/builder


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

new truck at the shop....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

some really cool projects in here bro. like that color on the Monte.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 15 2011, 06:51 PM~20098824
> *some really cool projects in here bro.  like that color on the Monte.
> *


THANKS MAN...IM NOT GOOD YET LIKE SOME OF THE OTHER BUILDS ON HERE BUT IM TRYING MAN


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 15 2011, 04:54 PM~20098844
> *THANKS MAN...IM NOT GOOD YET LIKE SOME OF THE OTHER BUILDS ON HERE BUT IM TRYING MAN
> *


YOU WILL BE GOOD...UR SHIT COMING OUT NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Mar 15 2011, 07:02 PM~20098892
> *YOU WILL BE GOOD...UR SHIT COMING OUT NICE! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man im trying homie :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

lovein that ss my ***** keep up the good work


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Mar 15 2011, 11:25 PM~20101230
> *lovein that ss my ***** keep up the good work
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I like how you did the wheels on the monte, I have a set of those, I think I might have to do the same thing.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@Mar 16 2011, 02:03 AM~20102801
> *I like how you did the wheels on the monte, I have a set of those, I think I might have to do the same thing.
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Did some pinstriping today...I did not have the rite brushes but I did my thing...looks good for my first time at it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

u doin ok homie but u need to build more lowriders screw the big rims shit lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 13 2011, 12:18 PM~20080569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

cut this last nite




































:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Mar 19 2011, 11:54 AM~20127851
> *u doin ok homie but u need to build more lowriders screw the big rims shit lol
> *


okkkkkk???HaHHHHAAA stop hateing iceman lol but for real Thanks man how you been


Im going to be ordering some 13" GOLD D'S SOON FOR THESE KITS


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 20 2011, 05:07 PM~20135794
> *cut this last nite
> 
> 
> ...


keep doin what you doin bruh ! Good cuts !


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 20 2011, 05:07 PM~20135794
> *cut this last nite
> 
> 
> ...


Id go with the first set bro. Second set look a lil too big and unrealistic, i.m.o.  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks homies....not sure what Im going to do yet


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 21 2011, 01:43 PM~20143103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie. keep doin your thing


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 21 2011, 04:00 PM~20143206
> *lookin good homie.  keep doin your thing
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 21 2011, 01:43 PM~20143103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Mar 21 2011, 02:23 PM~20143683
> *:thumbsup:
> *


looks good :h5:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

naw homie not hatin just not my style big rims are gay to me but you body work damn homie it looks nice ill be startin a new thread soon workin on a 58 low low 50 truck vert low n 78 monte low keep up the tight work :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Mar 21 2011, 09:57 PM~20145867
> *naw homie not hatin just not my style big rims are gay to me but you body work damn homie it looks nice ill be startin a new thread soon workin on a 58 low low 50 truck vert low n 78 monte low keep up the tight work  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I know you was playin lol...keep me updated on your builds


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

i see you doin yo thing homie!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

thats a nice color, I need to get me a caprice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I been busting my ass to get this truck were its at today...the rear tailgate was a bitch to get smooth but the body is 80% done....Ill take any tips if you guys see something I should work on...I need to go buy different size taps to mask stuff off


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 26 2011, 10:29 PM~20189109
> *I been busting my ass to get this truck were its at today...the rear tailgate was a bitch to get smooth but the body is 80% done....Ill take any tips if you guys see something I should work on...I need to go buy different size taps to mask stuff off
> 
> 
> ...


Trucks lookin good man! Hit me up with ur addy. Think i might have a set of wheels that would fit that better


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 26 2011, 08:40 PM~20189170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good! now until you get your fine line tape....see how the lines aren't straight from cutting the blue tape.....i do the same thing with the blue tape sometimes....get you some gel pens for pin stripe! it will hide the shaky tape lines and make em look more straight! you can wipe it off if you mess up too! just make sure you dont touch the gel pen you lay down until you clear it!
heres a dime i did using the gel pen, painted the blue and white and striped with yellow gel pen








this was my fisrt time with the gel pen, so i need a lil practice, but just so you get the idea


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 26 2011, 11:37 PM~20189150
> *Trucks lookin good man! Hit me up with ur addy. Think i might have a set of wheels that would fit that better
> *


Thanks man


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 26 2011, 11:50 PM~20189220
> *looks good! now until you get your fine line tape....see how the lines aren't straight from cutting the blue tape.....i do the same thing with the blue tape sometimes....get you some gel pens for pin stripe! it will hide the shaky tape lines and make em look more straight! you can wipe it off if you mess up too! just make sure you dont touch the gel pen you lay down until you clear it!
> heres a dime i did using the gel pen, painted the blue and white and striped with yellow gel pen
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Thanks for the info


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 21 2011, 11:28 PM~20147423
> *:biggrin: I know you was playin lol...keep me updated on your builds
> *


hey that sivarado paint it tight homie i like it alot great job


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Mar 28 2011, 11:30 AM~20199788
> *hey that sivarado paint it tight homie i like it alot great job
> *


THANKS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

bought my first airbrush gun yesterday...it's a single action badger...ya I know double action is better and you have more control but I wanted the gun just to get stared and get use to them...I got it for the low at michaels thanks to my 40% off Coupon :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

My Monte 90% done


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 28 2011, 07:33 PM~20204309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i have one of those they are good...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I did my first paint job today with the airbrush gun


























Here she's all dry...The color is darker cuz I dident use a white base but I still love how it came out


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Mar 28 2011, 09:43 PM~20204459
> *i have one of those they are good...
> *


 :biggrin: I love it man Im going to buy a lil Compressor


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I for got to post pics of my 1500..fully shaved,bagged,bodydropp,custom paint


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

All done homies


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

The colore look good together!! The wheels add that extra "fly-ness" to it!! I love the whole thing.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks good
A little tip for next time when you paint rims, rip off little sections of tape and do it in segments all the way around the rim instead of one continuous piece, will have better results that way, either way. good shit!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 31 2011, 10:08 PM~20230944
> *
> 
> The colore look good together!! The wheels add that extra "fly-ness" to it!! I love the whole thing.
> *






> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Mar 31 2011, 10:16 PM~20231012
> *Looks good
> A little tip for next time when you paint rims, rip off little sections of tape and do it in segments all the way around the rim instead of one continuous piece, will have better results that way, either way. good shit!
> *


Thanks homies


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BIG BODY.??????


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 31 2011, 07:12 PM~20230518
> *All done homies
> 
> 
> ...


that's a good look :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 1 2011, 01:07 PM~20235765
> *BIG BODY.??????
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


not yet...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 1 2011, 01:26 PM~20235893
> *that's a good look  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks homie


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 31 2011, 07:12 PM~20230518
> *All done homies
> 
> 
> ...


looking really good man u did a great job.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

my 92 bubble chevy....I stated on her last nite...after I pull the tap I was not happy how it cam out so im starting over


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

still learning


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Apr 3 2011, 09:56 PM~20250457
> *looking really good man u did a great job.. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 4 2011, 09:52 PM~20260647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you're doing good bro. think those patterns will look good as is, just add a candy over it, so that shit will show through


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 6 2011, 02:11 AM~20271034
> *you're doing good bro.  think those patterns will look good as is, just add a candy over it, so that shit will show through
> *


Thanks


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

niiice, them bellagios on that copper glasshouse?


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

nice to see florida repin in here keep up the good work dont let dat paint put u down i kno how it feels homie to have to repaint a model car 5 times lol to get the results u want


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 6 2011, 09:48 PM~20277078
> *niiice, them bellagios on that copper glasshouse?
> *


 :biggrin: HOW YOU KNEW


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bellboi863_@Apr 6 2011, 09:56 PM~20277173
> *nice to see florida repin in here keep up the good work dont let dat paint put u down i kno how it feels homie to have to repaint a model car 5 times lol to get the results u want
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 6 2011, 07:00 PM~20277219
> *:biggrin: HOW YOU KNEW
> *


i need to get me a set!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 6 2011, 10:08 PM~20277299
> *i need to get me a set!
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I bought this hummer for $1 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

did not have a fine line marker to do the outline but it looks ok ...im happy with it and learned a lot from this build


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Doing this for a friend/customer


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 13 2011, 02:03 AM~20326023
> *:wave:
> *


Whats good fam


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lookin good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

This a kit a friend of mine's got me at work


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 10 2011, 01:53 PM~20303926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah!! Get it in, homie!! I digz that!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 15 2011, 08:24 AM~20344288
> *Yeah!! Get it in, homie!! I digz that!!!
> *


Thanks a lot


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

just FUCKING AROUND


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

3 NEW KITS,3 SET OF WHEELS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 18 2011, 06:43 PM~20368005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think i know where u got them wheels :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 18 2011, 09:53 PM~20368101
> *i think i know where u got them wheels :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Pm were


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

My baby wanted to help me out today she did good 

























Gotta clean the wheels & paint a lil :biggrin: 
























MR 305 CUSTOMS


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Guess who? Just checking out your rides.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Apr 20 2011, 09:43 PM~20384715
> *Guess who? Just checking out your rides.
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS AL...WHATS UP


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Apr 20 2011, 08:43 PM~20384715
> *Guess who? Just checking out your rides.
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

l9xKLo16hZM&feature


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

2 new kits :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 24 2011, 06:40 AM~20407128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very cool. who's that on the track?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Had a lil fuck up try to fix it but w.e. fuck it Im happy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

G-spot


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 2 2011, 08:04 PM~20471124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: bad ass!!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 2 2011, 08:11 PM~20471204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 paint looks sick :thumbsup: great job!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 4 2011, 12:51 AM~20480478
> *:0 paint looks sick  :thumbsup:  great job!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I haven't been posting on here but I have a youtube account with my buildes and post my shit on facebook anyways here's afew stuff


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

What look I'm going for


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

VERY NICE gettin better homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

COMEING SOON...THIS will be drop some


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i got some feet just that size of the 1:1 6s right i gotem scaled 6s ill do u up a set


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 9 2011, 04:39 PM~20516070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: that shit is CRAZY


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county+May 9 2011, 06:49 PM~20516139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 9 2011, 07:32 PM~20516384
> *:biggrin: How much tho
> :biggrin:
> *



u kno how we duzit hit me up


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 9 2011, 03:49 PM~20516139
> *i got some feet just that size of the 1:1 6s right i gotem scaled 6s ill do u up a set
> *


the rims on the orange camaro are 30's


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 9 2011, 08:12 PM~20516630
> *u kno how we duzit hit me up
> *


ok


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 9 2011, 08:56 PM~20516958
> *the rims on the orange camaro are 30's
> *


 :biggrin: yes sir


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:thumbsup: lookin good 
i did a lil prgress on mine :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 10 2011, 12:09 AM~20518913
> *:thumbsup: lookin good
> i did a lil prgress on mine  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

esXKMzYck4g&lc


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 10 2011, 07:10 PM~20525584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: i didnt know you were a ******* :cheesy: lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 11 2011, 09:09 PM~20532698
> *:thumbsup:    i didnt know you were a *******  :cheesy:  lol
> *


NAW I DO LIKE LIFTED TRUCKS THO....I LIKE 73-87-CHEVY K10 LIFTED TRUCKS BUT I LIKE THEM SLAMMED TO THE GROUND...I WANT TO GET A TRUCK ONCE IM DONE WITH MY LOLO.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 11 2011, 06:09 PM~20532698
> *:thumbsup:    i didnt know you were a *******  :cheesy:  lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Good work bein' done up in here!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks man


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I hate to say it but no more lifted truck...I had the parts to do it as a nice lifted truck but no wheels so back to plain B building it as a slammed truck.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Working on this today


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin: These 2 just got here to mr 305 customs for a make over


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ZB0K9tqhRAk&feature


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

nice work homie!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 23 2011, 09:28 PM~20613200
> *nice work homie!
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks a lot homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thank god for super glue...my boy told me something I had to fix on the elco...The disc brakes


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 25 2011, 10:56 PM~20629573
> *lookin good
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bro, that Elky is bad ass.... You are getting alot better now with the building.... Keep it up bro....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

darkside customs said:


> Bro, that Elky is bad ass.... You are getting alot better now with the building.... Keep it up bro....


 THANKS PRES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

pick these up yesterday


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

What i been working on


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Lookin good 305!! Look like the shop puttin in sum work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

jimbo said:


> Lookin good 305!! Look like the shop puttin in sum work!! :thumbsup:


 Thanks man


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Glue fuckd up the paint job on the driver side!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

STARTING OVER ON HERE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

http://www.imagebam.com/image/6f1a18138060715


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

starting over on here


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I repainted it 


























what im working on now


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

caddy needs vogues


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

those wheels are going homie...building it as a lowrider


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looking good mr.watson :thumbsup: all the projects look badass bro


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

bigdogg323 said:


> looking good mr.watson :thumbsup: all the projects look badass bro


 thanks man


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> caddy needs vogues


:nosad: no mustard and mayo's! keep it OG spokes and whites! just my 2 pennies! or just send me the caddy?!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> :nosad: no mustard and mayo's! keep it OG spokes and whites! just my 2 pennies! or just send me the caddy?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


:thumbsup::yes: thats it!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> :thumbsup::yes: thats it!!


 Thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Lots of good work here bro.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks man


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh yeah, comin' along just fine! Take your time with it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice projects you have going on homie! keep them pics coming.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Had to repaint the caddy over anyways she not done yet


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

My homie's 2 cars





























working on this for him


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

My homie's 2 cars





























working on this for him


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hahah i was gonna build that punisher camaro a while back still have it too


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

_*layitlow was actingggggggggg again like always so sorry about posting this 3 times *_


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> hahah i was gonna build that punisher camaro a while back still have it too


 tight work


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Did this today


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

BAD BITCH...BUILD IM DOING FOR MY WIFEY


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> BAD BITCH...BUILD IM DOING FOR MY WIFEY


70 monte or 67 impy for more detailed undies...better then the 1 piece junk that kit comes with, especially if you are gonna donk it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Did this today


Looks Good like the colors.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*painted the guts today...going to bear metal foil on this(it's going to be my first time)still gotta do the motor also







































*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

<strong>painted the guts 
today...going to bear metal foil on this(it's going to be my first 
time)still gotta do the motor also<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







</strong>


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' good so far; make sure you use a fresh blade or you'll tear the foil.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> <strong>painted the guts
> today...going to bear metal foil on this(it's going to be my first
> time)still gotta do the motor also<br>
> 
> ...


lookin good watson, like da kolor homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

slash said:


> lookin good watson, like da kolor homie


thanks homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Tonioseven said:


> Lookin' good so far; make sure you use a fresh blade or you'll tear the foil.


thanks for the head's up man


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

im back fool...you told to come and im back!:buttkick:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

87regal305 said:


> im back fool...you told to come and im back!:buttkick:


Im happy man...you a good builder fam


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

cut this bro Iam working on a lack will post some pic 4 U I seen you on youtube doing it :thumbsup:






Mr lowrider305 said:


> Did this today


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> cut this bro Iam working on a lack will post some pic 4 U I seen you on youtube doing it :thumbsup:


Thanks homie...It don't look like that anymore


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Here's the link to my new thread on here 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/310195-mr-305-customs.html


----------

